# Musicians Wanted



## John Goodwin (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello, I own property in Crete and I am planing to move with my wife to live in Panormo just East of Rethymno. I would be very interested to hear from musicians with a good sense of humor who would like to form a band. I play guitar in a 50's & 60's Rock and Roll band in the UK and plan to ether form a band or join an established band if one exists in the area. Would require: drummer, Bass player, vocalist's Male and Female, Second guitarist, keyboard, Saxophone etc. My thoughts are to get together once a week to practice and learn new numbers and when we have enough numbers to do a couple of sets it would be great to get out and do a few gigs in Crete.


----------



## Floyd2 (Oct 11, 2012)

.......


----------



## Floyd2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi John,

I'm interested in your ad. I play bass and my interests are 1960's 1970's rock, pop and blues. 

We know Panormo. I'm just about 40 minutes away.

When do you come to Crete?


----------



## John Goodwin (Sep 21, 2012)

Floyd2 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I'm interested in your ad. I play bass and my interests are 1960's 1970's rock, pop and blues.
> 
> ...


Not sure yet, have a lot to sort out. I love playing in my band and think I will get bored in Crete if I cant musicians interested in playing in a band


----------



## Floyd2 (Oct 11, 2012)

John Goodwin said:


> Not sure yet, have a lot to sort out. I love playing in my band and think I will get bored in Crete if I cant musicians interested in playing in a band


There are musicians here. put an ad on BritsinCrete and on Livingincrete


----------



## John Goodwin (Sep 21, 2012)

Floyd2 said:


> There are musicians here. put an ad on BritsinCrete and on Livingincrete


Thanks for that


----------

